

Show HN: The Stumbleupon of Online Shopping (for Xmas) in 83,203 lines of R - FailMore
http://shufflehub.com/xmas

======
Duhck
Oh look click bait on HN. It's a neat little hack, but saying something about
how many lines of R it took to make this happen just left me looking for
something more interesting, of which this is not.

~~~
aaronem
Oh, I don't know that I'd agree with you there. Come on, be honest -- when you
read "83,203 lines of R", doesn't it give you even just the tiniest little
_frisson_ of horror?

------
cheneytsai
From a UX perspective, I might consider dropping the amount of items per
frame. It's a bit easy to be trigger happy, so users could end up tapping
spacebar before all the items had a chance at drawing their attention. The
success metric here is probably to draw users deep into the funnel as opposed
to exposing them to as much as possible. Increase the "sense" that it's signal
rather noise.

I like the icons depicting the categories/types btw!

~~~
FailMore
Thanks very much!

And yeah that's a good point. You can scroll upwards (when hovering over the
products) in case you miss anything when Shuffling. But we'll have a think
about it all the same.

------
_nate_
This thing is half baked. It doesn’t work in IE 9. I can understand not
supporting 8, but 9 is easy. In Chrome your back button doesn’t work. If you
don’t click the arrows just right, they don’t work either. And in general, I
would imagine it might be difficult to sell products without product
descriptions.

~~~
FailMore
It's only 83,203 lines. Just wait until we get to 84,000! But yes - we have
quite a few bugs. Just ran out of time to fix them before xmas had been and
gone.

------
adam-a
I'm intrigued about the large amount of statistical programming that has
apparently gone into this site. Quite a high number of lines in the world's
favourite Gaussian distribution generator.

No info at the link though :(

~~~
FailMore
Every product you see is specifically tailored to your IP address and the IP
address of all your Facebook Friends except the 100 friends you speak to
least. And every time you click 'Shuffle' 0.00000000000000034 Bitcoins are
mined and donated to the Church that's closest to your IP address.

No - right now it's a random generation of products from the gift sections of
John Lewis, Selfridges and Urban Outfitters (and the socks section of ASOS).
83,203 lines was just to add a little HN xmas fun into the mix.

------
fvrghl
I can't figure out how the filter page works. What is being filtered? Is the
blacked out square being filtered? Is there a way to filter by gender?

~~~
FailMore
Yeah - we need to make that clearer. If you choose your filters and then click
'Shuffle' you'll be on your way.

Men / Women switch is top right hand corner of the filter page.

[http://shufflehub.com](http://shufflehub.com) is our main site (where the
filters are from) and the Men / Women choice is right at the start.

------
pcharles
cool stuff. My gf had an idea for a site like this for teacher's supplies.

